# COVID Cases Rising in Nearly Half the States



## Robert59 (Jun 11, 2020)

AP analysis sees a troubling trend 

One reason the stock market is having such a miserable day is because investors are worried that the coronavirus is making a comeback. An AP analysis lends some weight to those fears, concluding that cases are rising in nearly half the states. In Arizona, hospitals have been told to prepare for the worst.  

https://www.newser.com/story/292126/covid-cases-rising-in-nearly-half-the-states.html


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm not surprised by this. They were saying in the WP that the scientists/epidemiologists or whatever, were saying that the lockdowns were like a pause button to slow it down but, that this was just the beginning.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2020)

We wish it would just disappear, but acting like it has, does not make that happen.
In fact, very sadly, seems will likely have the opposite effect.

Thanks for posting, @Robert59


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 11, 2020)

Stupidity. We had it fading and leveling off then we re-opened.  Parole a killer then guess what happens.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Stupidity. We had it fading and leveling off then we re-opened.  Parole a killer then guess what happens.


It was either that or total economic collapse. Either way...one or the other would kill us.


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 11, 2020)

I went in my local Cracker Barrel restaurant and a guy that was sick was setting at a table 10 feet from us and the staff didn't seam to care because they had a mask on. We freaked out and moved to another table away from him. All the worker's had masks on but many of the people did not.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

Sorry Robert. It's scary. I refuse to go out. If the numbers are gonna start rising again I may have to stick with grocery pick up. I'm paranoid as hell.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 11, 2020)

*COVID Cases Rising in Nearly Half the States*

It does not surprise me..


----------



## LindaB (Jun 11, 2020)

They are rapidly rising here in NC yet people are flocking to restaurants, parks, and parties since our Phase 2 reopening.  I am in no hurry to do any of those things. Wait until the numbers start rolling in following all the protests here in the States. All those people shoulder to shoulder and most without masks! You can't fix stupid.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

LindaB said:


> They are rapidly rising here in NC yet people are flocking to restaurants, parks, and parties since our Phase 2 reopening.  I am in no hurry to do any of those things. Wait until the numbers start rolling in following all the protests here in the States. All those people shoulder to shoulder and most without masks! You can't fix stupid.


They were supposed to only allow a certain number of folks in at a time and people were supposed to be masked but, they seem to have just abandoned all the safety measures and they're running around willy nilly with no masks and no social distancing at all. It's to be expected.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 11, 2020)

A few weeks ago, the medical people said they expect this virus to "plateau" by early Summer, then come again strong in the Fall.  That was when people were still taking it seriously, and avoiding crowds/wearing masks, etc.  Now, it appears that a lot of people are "assuming" that the worst is over, and going back to their normal routines.  Big Mistake.  Couple this lack of caution with these recent endless protests, and we could easily see this virus spike back to its earlier levels, or even worse.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 11, 2020)

Here we go again.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 11, 2020)

These increases were expected and are considered 'acceptable casualties,' because life has to go on to repair the economy.  Not very comforting, in my opinion.  But, we do have the option to self-impose stay-at-home orders for ourselves.  Sadly, with so many people ignoring the safety protocols, that may be our only means of self-defence.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> These increases were expected and are considered 'acceptable casualties,' because life has to go on to repair the economy.  Not very comforting, in my opinion.  But, we do have the option to self-impose stay-at-home orders for ourselves.  Sadly, with so many people ignoring the safety protocols, that may be our only means of self-defence.


It may very well be the only thing standing between us and death.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> These increases were expected and are considered 'acceptable casualties,' because life has to go on to repair the economy.  Not very comforting, in my opinion.  But, we do have the option to self-impose stay-at-home orders for ourselves.  Sadly, with so many people ignoring the safety protocols, that may be our only means of self-defence.


Wow!  "Acceptable casualties" is a chilling euphemism.  Sort of like "collateral damage" when the military hits a "high-value target" and somehow decimates a school full of children in the process. 

Funny how casualties are acceptable when they happen in someone else's family.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 12, 2020)

Darwin awards for the many. Powering up the economy now will not save it. If the pandemic gets out of control in US then the economy will tank anyway but with the added benefit of trimming the population numbers. Is that what everybody wants?


----------



## gennie (Jun 12, 2020)

My state (and my county) do not appear to have peaked yet. My rural zip code still has low numbers but the cities are still rising in daily new cases.  Average death age in the 50's in spite of Florida's large elderly population.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 12, 2020)

This not the second wave a the media is calling it. Rather, the resurgence of the first wave due to ingnorants ignoring the cautionary steps that were reducing the numbers until the Memorial Day party goers, the too early businesses reopenings and the street riots and protests. Way to go dummies.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 13, 2020)

I don't watch case numbers because of increased testing.  Hospitalization rates, ICU occupancy and deaths give a more accurate picture.


----------

